# 

## mariosol

witam, przeszukałem pól netu i nic nie znalazłem w związku z tym mam pytanie? Posiadam działkę rekreacyjną w pierwszej linii od jeziora(10m od granicy działki jezioro) wedle planu zagospodarowania "ogrodzenie nie wyższe niż 1,5m wykonane tylko i wyłącznie z elementów drewnianych-zabrania się stosowania ogrodzeń pełnych uniemożliwiających przemieszczania się zwierząt".
 Jak zinterpretować przemieszczanie się zwierząt?
1)Czy mogę zrobić podmurówkę pod słupki drewniane?
2)czy mogę nagiąć i zrobić konstrukcje płotu metalową(przęsła+słupek) i obłożyć ja drewnem?
3)Czy mogę zamontować bramę metalową przesuwana i obłożyć ja drewnem? 
4)Co oznacza przemieszczanie się zwierząt wedle prawa i jakie powinny być zachowane szczeliny w ogrodzeniu  ?
5)czy mogę zrobić płot ze sztachetami ze szczelinami od 3,5cm do 5cm?
6)czy mogę zrobić ogrodzenie w postaci np.3 desek zamontowanych poziomo o szczelinach 5cm?
Dodam ze bramy będę 2 jedna od wjazdu druga do jeziora. Za wszelkie podpowiedzi z góry dziękuje.

----------


## wari

1) Nie, podmurówka uniemożliwi przemieszczanie się zwierząt
2) Jest to ryzykowne, de facto całe powinno być wykonane całe z elementów drewnianych
3) Nie, nie chodzi o robienie metalowych ogrodzeń/bram i okładanie ich drewnem, ale o drewniane
4) to nie jest jasno sprecyzowane, ale elementy muszą być takie, aby mogły przemieszczać się małe zwierzęta (płazy, gady, drobne ssaki, raczej nie chodzi o jelenie) - bo wtedy zapis byłby bardziej precyzyjny 
5) myślę, że to wystarczy
6) j.w.

Większość odpowiedzi na podstawie doświadczenia i subiektywnej oceny. Najlepiej zapytać na piśmie o tę sprawę urząd wydający plan/warunki zabudowy, bo zapis jest bardzo ogólny i można mieć wątpliwości.

----------

